
The Tunnel Vision Fallacy - dtawfik1
https://hackernoon.com/the-tunnel-vision-fallacy-4847fc16fb9d#.clkdpy3eb?yc-news
======
realworldview
As much as I can empathise with the sentiments expressed here this
unfortunately comes across as a self-absorbed and indulgent caffeine-fuelled
episode. Perhaps I wouldn't be so critical if I understood the extended
context. Time to read more from the author...

~~~
sverige
I came away from it thinking the author places far too much value on self-
esteem, and on self generally. How you feel about yourself is really important
only to yourself, and often overvalued in that case. The view that you are not
all that important in the vast scheme of things is the best antidote to this.

~~~
dtawfik1
Hey there. I am actually the author. I completely agree with your point. The
issue I was having starting the company where my immaturity and naivety hurt
me was investing too much into "my problems, my issues, my company." I think a
lot of people fall in this trap and come to that realization that you made
that placing value into yourself or accomplishments is where you'll inevitably
falter. I actually wrote something as an antidote later about the importance
of shared purpose in organizations:
[https://medium.com/@DanielTawfik1/fencing-in-the-
mirror-23d5...](https://medium.com/@DanielTawfik1/fencing-in-the-
mirror-23d5b9cd72ea#.aisqg0cqq)

~~~
sverige
That is encouraging. I think many learn that lesson sooner or later, since the
end of pursuing self is always bad. For some, though, it happens so late in
life (or never) that recovery is near impossible.

